# Lose program in my ECU



## Ja1891 (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi everyone, my name is jay and I have golf MKll with a AEB 1.8t 5 speed with limited slip. This is a pure road race car. My ecu is a 8do907557. The car goes like a striped ass ape on track, no problem with how it runs but I have a master kill switch that cuts power everywhere, even the computer. I’m losing the settings for my throttle position sensor. Where did I go wrong,


----------

